# Архив старых тем >  Портреты, картины, зарисовки, боди-арт

## Gerlin

Привет, друзья! Хочу поделиться своим творчеством, может быть мои работы вдохновят кого-нибудь. Или Ваши отзывы вдохновят!)

[img]http://*********ru/11752011m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11755083m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11753035m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11741771m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11750987m.jpg[/img]

----------

Alenajazz (13.10.2016)

----------


## Gerlin

Боди-арт неоновым гримом
[img]http://*********ru/11745867m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11743819m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11744843m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11734603m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11738699m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11731531m.jpg[/img]

----------

Alenajazz (13.10.2016), ludmila_zub (27.10.2016)

----------


## Gerlin

Боди-арт для фото-проектов и для деток

[img]http://*********ru/11792970m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11783754m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11781706m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11786826m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11775562m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11778634m.jpg[/img]

----------

Alenajazz (13.10.2016), ludmila_zub (27.10.2016)

----------


## Gerlin

Когда жила в Индии, занималась татуировкой и росписью стен:

[img]http://*********ru/11769418m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11759178m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11756106m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11757130m.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/11763274m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11760202m.jpg[/img]

----------

Alenajazz (13.10.2016), ludmila_zub (27.10.2016)

----------


## Gerlin

[img]http://*********ru/11747914m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11748938m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11755082m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11752010m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11753034m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11742794m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11739722m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11745866m.jpg[/img]

----------

Alenajazz (13.10.2016), ludmila_zub (27.10.2016)

----------


## Gerlin

Хочу поделиться книгами, которые мне очень помогают, первая "Путь художника" - это клад для любого творческого человека, особенно если у Вас застой) педагогам тоже будет интересно, хорошие упражнения. Эта книга помогает бороться со страхами - белого листа или "я ничего не умею".
https://cloud.mail.ru/home/%D0%9A%D1...0%B0%D1%8F.doc

И вторая книга об особенностях зрительного восприятия, с описанием некоторых приемов и упражнений по работе над вниманием. Книга пригодится всем, чье искусство воспринимается визуально.
https://cloud.mail.ru/home/%5BYEdvar...okSee.org).pdf

----------

Alenajazz (13.10.2016)

----------


## Alenajazz

> может быть мои работы вдохновят кого-нибудь.


Ух ты, сколько всего классного!!!!!!! Свой стиль везде угадывается. Ни на кого не похоже!!!!! И моё любимое обилие ярких сочных красок!!!!! Прямо всё здесь моё, всё нравится!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо! Радуйте нас ещё!!!!  :Tender:  :Ok:

----------


## Gerlin

> Ух ты, сколько всего классного!!!!!!! Свой стиль везде угадывается. Ни на кого не похоже!!!!! И моё любимое обилие ярких сочных красок!!!!! Прямо всё здесь моё, всё нравится!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Спасибо! Радуйте нас ещё!!!!


Большое спасибо, Вам!:) Обязательно будет пополняться темка)

----------

Alenajazz (19.10.2016)

----------


## Nata-tata

Талантище!Очень круто

----------

Gerlin (24.10.2016)

----------


## Gerlin

[img]http://*********ru/11956082m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11947890m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11931506m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11949938m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11937650m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11941746m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********ru/11987829m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********ru/11985781m.jpg[/img]

----------

Alenajazz (29.10.2016)

----------

